# Spectra 5000?



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

always wanted to try one . theres one on ebay , or was anyway , but i think it was a little over priced .


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Saw it. I did wonder 
Thanks big cypress.


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

Yes,I owned a new one in the late 1980's. The 5000 had laminated recurve limbs and there was a Spectra 1000 also.

The 1000 had straight (non recurve) limbs and I'm almost sure the 1000 limbs were not laminated. The 5000 I had came with Hoyt's 50% letoff tri-draw wheels. 

Spectra 5000 was and is a nice finger shooting bow.


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

I still have one and it shoots well. Bought it new in the early 1990's. Was one of my "go to" bows for over ten years. Now it's my "rainy day" bow.

Tom


----------



## oldhoyt (Mar 26, 2006)

I have one as a back-up to my reflex caribou. Have always loved the 5000. Ridiculously light and I like the wood laminate limbs. They feel like they lob an arrow rather than fire it.


----------



## Fingerdog56 (Sep 21, 2009)

45" axle to axle. This riser with Carbon Plus limbs set the NFAA Outdoor Nat'l records in BHFS for Hunter round (1992) and Aggregate score (1991) that still stand today. They quit making that riser around '95, and the last year of the '5000' designation was '90. I believe they made that model in the mid '80s with steel cables. HTH Don


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Fingerdog56 said:


> 45" axle to axle. This riser with Carbon Plus limbs set the NFAA Outdoor Nat'l records in BHFS for Hunter round (1992) and Aggregate score (1991) that still stand today. They quit making that riser around '95, and the last year of the '5000' designation was '90. I believe they made that model in the mid '80s with steel cables. HTH Don


Fingerdog, your memory has lost a few pixels.:teeth: The hunter and aggregate scores were set in 1991 with a pro vantage. Both of those scores were ecclipsed in 2004 by Bob Gentry, 1071 for the hunter round and 2697 for the aggregate. The spectra did shoot some good scores that year but , if you remember, 4 of them exploded at the grip in the two month period leading up to the nationals. The spectra is a cast riser.


----------



## AF1 (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow, I would have thunk a provantage cast riser would break before a spectra cast riser.


----------



## Fingerdog56 (Sep 21, 2009)

itbeso said:


> Fingerdog, your memory has lost a few pixels.:teeth: The hunter and aggregate scores were set in 1991 with a pro vantage. Both of those scores were ecclipsed in 2004 by Bob Gentry, 1071 for the hunter round and 2697 for the aggregate. The spectra did shoot some good scores that year but , if you remember, 4 of them exploded at the grip in the two month period leading up to the nationals. The spectra is a cast riser.


 Itbeso, it seems as though someones eyesight has lost something. Read the OP again, and here's a hint, I hunted with a Spectra, but never shot one for target. The particular bow to which I'm referring was shot @ 80 lbs with A-C-E's which I believe were around 350 gr., and in the summer months leading up to the Natl's, had more arrows shot from it than most bows do in a lifetime.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Fingerdog56 said:


> Itbeso, it seems as though someones eyesight has lost something. Read the OP again, and here's a hint, I hunted with a Spectra, but never shot one for target. The particular bow to which I'm referring was shot @ 80 lbs with A-C-E's which I believe were around 350 gr., and in the summer months leading up to the Natl's, had more arrows shot from it than most bows do in a lifetime.


My mistake, Eddie shot that bow very well, although I think 2013s were the arrow of choice.


----------



## Fingerdog56 (Sep 21, 2009)

Yes, he did. The point I was trying to make was that the Spectra had (and HAS) amazing accuracy potential, and is a pretty tough riser. IIRC (and I may well not), it was considered stronger than the PV, based on the # of broken risers in warranty. I know a 'little' guy named Jim that broke 4 or 5? PV risers in about a year and a half. What those were attributed to was using the wall as sort of a draw check, causing the rise to flex minutely at every draw. Maybe 'little' Ben was doing something similar with his Spectras? Anywhoo, back to the OP's question, if it's priced right, and fits you, it's a great bow. (I still have 3).....Ben, I thought you and Eddie were coming to Woodlake this weekend. Sandy's kicking ALL our butts!
P.S.; Eddie started shooting A.C.E's in '89 or '90


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Fingerdog56 said:


> Yes, he did. The point I was trying to make was that the Spectra had (and HAS) amazing accuracy potential, and is a pretty tough riser. IIRC (and I may well not), it was considered stronger than the PV, based on the # of broken risers in warranty. I know a 'little' guy named Jim that broke 4 or 5? PV risers in about a year and a half. What those were attributed to was using the wall as sort of a draw check, causing the rise to flex minutely at every draw. Maybe 'little' Ben was doing something similar with his Spectras? Anywhoo, back to the OP's question, if it's priced right, and fits you, it's a great bow. (I still have 3).....Ben, I thought you and Eddie were coming to Woodlake this weekend. Sandy's kicking ALL our butts!
> P.S.; Eddie started shooting A.C.E's in '89 or '90


If y'all wanna get beat by Sandy, that's just fine and dandy, i'll stay home and shoot, and get some good practice to boot, I ain't gonna be stoopin, to get a womans whoopin, you can climb the hills of woodlake,I'll take the lowland for my bodies sake, just be thankful and wary, that you're not in the shoes of Gary, he not only gets whooped at shoots, but in his backyard, ain't that a hoot.


----------



## Fingerdog56 (Sep 21, 2009)

itbeso said:


> If y'all wanna get beat by Sandy, that's just fine and dandy, i'll stay home and shoot, and get some good practice to boot, I ain't gonna be stoopin, to get a womans whoopin, you can climb the hills of woodlake,I'll take the lowland for my bodies sake, just be thankful and wary, that you're not in the shoes of Gary, he not only gets whooped at shoots, but in his backyard, ain't that a hoot.


 Wooowwweeee! All that and poetry too! Maybe I'll see you a @ the IBO Trad shoot @ Orestimba in April. Oh wait, Sandy's coming to that one too! Maybe Safari? Oh wait.... Redding? Oh......wait.........


----------

